# Any use GO Biothrive Grow Bloom and Root?



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Been thinking I want to streamline my grow style and not have to ph everything going into my girls (as FFgrow and FF tigerbloom need adjustment). 

Anyone familiar or use General Organics Biothrive Grow, Biothrive Bloom and BioRoot? 
For that matter may of used it with Fox farms soils Happy frog and Ocean forrest?

It's vegan and sounds like it would produce well for me. 




thanks my mj peeps 

eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to do the side by side comparison....like strain. Same light exposure and soil but with the two brands.

:ccc:

:48:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 4, 2013)

i use the whole GO line, Biothrive grow, bloom, root, weed, bud, and marine, although the Marine is the only non vegan nute in the GO line it is optional but i believe it helps alot. i use a 50/50 mix of FFOF and Roots Organic soil and iv gotten great results so far... defently better then i had with the FF nute line that i used before, had good results but didnt want to worry about pH and all that crap so went for the idiot proof method of a full organic grow using GO line and teas and i couldnt be happier with my results... well we all want that 10 pound plant but hey ill take my 4oz plants any day over the 1.2oz i got per plant with FF nutes, their soil is AMAZING but their nute line is lacking due to it being chemical nutes except for the one. just dont go over board use what they say to use per gal. especially considering the Bio Bud costs like 55 bucks or so for a quart bottle when the others are about 18 each per quart. another nice thing is the Grow and Bloom have blackstrap molasses in them so they also help feed the microbes in the soil as well as the plant... hope that helps and sorry for the run on kinda enjoying my last harvest XD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2013)

While Sunakard may have gotten better results with organic than chemical nutes, that is not always the case.  So, go organic if you want to run organic.  But don't go into it believing that you are going to yield more, because if your grow is dialed in with chem nutes, you most likely won't get better results with organic nutes.

I tried the GO line in hydro and was not crazy about it with hydro.  But the buddy I gave the GO nutes to liked them.  He did not experience any larger yields though.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been pulling just a great amount from using the trio + chaching. over 4 ounces per 3 gallon rigid plastic pot. I think thats pretty sweet. 

thanks for posting peeps 


cool, thanks Sunkard and THG.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree.  Four ounces per 3 gal is pretty sweet.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 4, 2013)

you don't use their calmag sunakard?
thought it was a must with this line.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 4, 2013)

lol yeah i do i missed that one... easy to forget since its the #1 nute i add to my nute solution before i add the veg/bloom nutes as needed >_< but yeah i use CalMag by GO


----------



## mikeydean (Sep 4, 2013)

Was thinking about trying there line in a 40 gal. RDWC. Any smell in hydro with organics?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't like it with hydro.  It foamed and caused havoc with the air stones--I image that a water pump would be worse.  Yes, though not what I would call unpleasant, it had that organic earthy smell.


----------



## mikeydean (Sep 5, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I didn't like it with hydro.  It foamed and caused havoc with the air stones--I image that a water pump would be worse.  Yes, though not what I would call unpleasant, it had that organic earthy smell.


 

Should have known that   When I make tea it foams and turns the airstone into a brown turd looking thing    LOL  Don't think I will give it a go...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

yeah I'm going to stick with what works. Plus I have about $75.00 in it in nutes...lol..

I appreciate everyone posting.  thank you.


----------

